# Facets, the Next Logical Step



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*

*The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?

*It turns out* it's really easy. After all it is just a dozen identical pentagons and precision tools are all about making identical parts. This is the simple jig I set up to experiment with. Turns out it did the whole job without needing any adjustments. I don't like to count on angles on miter gauges and the like. I prefer to draw the object, pentagon here, full size using simple geometry. and set my saw to fit this large scale angle. To me it seems to leave less margin for error. So, here the miter gauge is set up to run pentagons. Just cut, rotate and cut until they're done.










*Now that I know* that the jig cuts perfect pentagons, I can go ahead and bevel the edges so they fit together. Here I had to trust the tilt scale and as the math told me I should try 31 3/4 degrees, that's where I set the saw and it turned out to make perfect fits. I guess the old Unisaw is OK. Rather than move something that was working I just added a small shim to make the beveled cut a little smaller than the original pentagons.










*At this point* out came the packing tape to check that everything was close enough to bother going on. If at this point the fits aren't just about perfect the whole thing will eventually go sideways for sure.









*I decided that* a hinge-up top would be fairly dramatic on this box so that meant some of the edges would have to have solid strips added to hide the MDF when it was open. To do that I just increased the size of the shim and cut two sides off square and shorter than the rest. The tricky thing here is that after you cut the first one you must rotate the just cut edge away counter-clockwise to make the next cut. Don't ask me how I figured that out. This is because you are making two sides different from the rest.










*Just as it was necessary* to rotate counter-clockwise when cutting sides different, it is also necessary to rotate clockwise when cutting to make all sides the same. Sounds strange, I know, but think about it. It does make sense after a while.









*Once I knew* that I could make a dodecahedron it was time to figure out what to do with it. This is the plan I sketched up. I like it. I always thought that the square box was "harsh" in the organic flowing lines of the tree in Cabinetree. I'm not sure whether I like or dislike the discord that the contrast introduces. At any rate this is a chance to play the opposing side and have both options covered. This shape will suit the tree more sympathetically and the tree can play more of a visual role than just the "supporting role" that it played in Cabinetree. Sorry about the rambling on but this is how my "design process" works.










*One aspect that* I did want to carry over from Cabinetree was the dyed marquetry. I'm not finished with that idea yet and when I looked at the surfaces available here it was immediately obvious that they were made for a big maple leaf. Here a blown up photo of a big leaf maple leaf is fitted to a masking paper mock-up of the surfaces.










*And in this photo* it is wrapped onto the form. I think this will look really nice if I can pull it off.










*Open wide and say AHHH*. When I saw the way it opens I wanted to change the name to "Tridacna" (giant clam) and substitute branching coral for the tree but the leaf looks too good so maybe that one will be the next box. The hinge is a slight modification on a piece of prototype left lying around after Cabinetree was built. It will be much more strongly attached when it gets veneer on both sides.










As for Cabinetree, I should be taking it to the photographer on Monday or Tuesday. I'll post it as soon as I have photos. Thanks for your patience.

That's it for now I'll update this as I move along but as this is a "real time " blog it may not be every day.

Comments, critiques and questions make the world go around so don't be shy.

Thanks for tuning in.

Paul


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


Very cool project…


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


Way cool indeed!

The first thought that came to me is that would be a great graduation gift for a high school or college soccer (or futebol for our overseas brethren!) player!


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


You are way smarter then I am to figure this out!! This is a great project…

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


Fascinating!. I admire your precision. An elegant solution. I can't wait to see the, veneered, finished article.

I agree about the discord with the organic shape of cabinetree. Sometimes this 'works' though. In this case the organic Maple leaf form ameliorates this. I find a lot in common with your design process and my own. I love to ramble and this seems to spawn many different projects.

Incidentally the open clam shell looks like it would make an excellent display platform for another project, housed internally.

Veneering is going to be tricky on the inside of the dodecahedron or do you plan another one, pre-veneered (at least on the internal sides)?

ps Could you not combine the pentagon and angle cut into one, with the blade set at 31 3/4° before you start?

pps Sorry to disappoint Dave but the football (Soccer type) is based on a truncated icosahedron


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


Fascinating brain you have there Paul.
This is great to follow along.

Like Martyn, I was wondering about the inside veneer. Is this thing just taped together at this point, so that you can disassemble and veneer all? If you are starting over, maybe put in an internal wooden patch to strengthen hinge attachment before veneering (?).

Love it,
Steve


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


Wild! Here's an idea for a variation on the theme. Leave off the bottom face and extend the adjacent faces to a point, making it look like a diamond shape. Add a suitable base/holder and there you go.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


this is sure a simple project
to pass the time

while the glue dries lol

looking good paul


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


Sheer genius! You see these things in your sleep too, don't you. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


Shipwright has officially left the planet. Paul quite amazing you've got real drive & imagination can't think where you go from here
Best
Trevor


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


Thanks everyone. I apologize, I answered yesterday but apparently didn't click "post".

Martyn, Steve has it right. It's just taped together. I use a lot of packing tape and masking tape for preliminary setups and for glue-ups around my shop. It will be veneered both sides before it gets glue. And yes, the two operations could have been done at once, but I was feeling my way along at that point.

Steve, The hinge is butt glued to the MDF here but there is about 3/4" on each side that is thinned down to MDF thickness and will be veneered over on both sides like a sandwich. It will be very strong.

Big Tiny…. Thanks, good idea….. Just what I need right now …... more ideas. (lol)


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


Yes, masking tape. I need shares in it.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


That is really cool. Great looking Blog.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


YEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH! That is gonna be COOL.

I like how you think.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


very cool!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


Great project and great blog Paul. I love the way you did the hinge too. It came our very well. I was late in seeing this and so I'm just trying to catch up now.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


AMAZING! Still shaking my head….WOW!


----------



## ConradRoger (Mar 28, 2017)

shipwright said:


> *How hard can it be to make a Dodecahedron?*
> 
> *The next box* in the series *Oops!*, *A Llittle Cabinetree*, and now *Facets* is on the build. It had to be started because I've been obsessing too much on the finish of Cabinetree and in order to amuse myself between coats I had been so bored I had started making micro plywood and then micro boxes and banding. It had to stop.
> So the other day I started to think about what the next logical step would be keeping the theme and some of the aspects of the others but going a very different direction at the same time. It was obvious. The one thing that stands out as the same in the other two is a "square" box so let's start with something else. So….. how hard can it be to make a dodecahedron?
> ...


Can you make me one without the hinge? I would like the edges too be 4 inches. Use wood that is 3/8" thick. Would you charge me?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Planning the Base*

*This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.

*In boat building* you are almost never dealing with straight lines or known angles but rather with curves and constantly changing angles. This background is probably why I don't plan and diagram my parts ahead but rather take angles from the work and then scribe and fit "piece to piece" if that makes any sense to you. Here I am taking "planning angles" from the dodecahedron to help me design the base parts.










*This is a sketch* that I will use to determine rough angles and plan grain orientations on order to make up three support members. The base angles are not equal.










*I found a 1 1/2" Garry Oak board* on my pile beside the shop that looked like a candidate. It's not easy to see in this photo but some of the pieces are laid out on it in order to maximize yield while still getting all the grain orientations right.










*The pieces have been* cut and are now ready to glue. These fits should be glue-able right off the band saw. The grain orientations are arranged for maximum strength and stepped scarf joints are used.










*Here the pieces* are glued up and sanded flat. There is extra wood left on two of the pieces to allow for "character" to be carved in allowing the individual branches to be different. The angle cuts have been made to fit the three pieces together in the center of the trunk.










*Preliminary assembly* done and the pieces held together with a few hidden dowels and a small cinch, the box is being scribed and fitted slowly down to it's final position. Care must be taken to assure that the box is perfectly level when the angles are scribed.










*"A funny thing happened"* when I got the box fitted into the base. It started to look like a gem mounted in a ring setting. The tree idea started to fade and a more "elegant" base began to look like a better option. At this point I have made the three pieces a lot more alike and symmetrical but I'm still not sure what the base will look like. It could still become a tree, but I'm leaning toward something more formal at the moment. I think I'll sleep on it.










That's it for this time, I hope this wasn't too boring. Next time should involve more interesting stuff.

Thanks for dropping in

Comments, critiques, questions and *today only base design suggestions* are welcome.

That last line just made me think "Why don't I start a project and build it step by step following your directions rather than mine, you know like the camel, designed by committee?" 
I'd be interested to know who's up for that.

Paul


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


Paul, I like your evolution in design very much and can appreciate the scarf jointery of the base components. You're right about boat buiders thinking a little different than flatwork folk. Good luck on the design by committee project. Don't claim to be anywhere near as clever as you, but if there's one thing I have is an opinion or an idea. Press on.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


Design by committee, probably not. Offering suggestions, probably yup.
I believe you should trust yourself, it seems to have served you well. You got skills.

But then again, about the only way that nature could of come up with the camel, was by committee. And it has turned out to be an extraordinary beast, so you might be on to something. I can only imagine.

So….. I like the gem in a setting idea. You already have a box in a tree, and the shape of this guy is very faceted and elegant to start with. But don't most gem settings grab onto the stone, as opposed to just sitting in there? But who would notice that?

Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


I tend to design thoroughly beforehand on the PC using TurboCAD but I too find things changing subtly when working in the real world. Whatever floats your boat, Paul (pun intentional). The design is coming along well. I visualise a huge upturned section of a ring, taking the mounted jewel concept to its logical (?) conclusion.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


I think I agree with Steve about the prongs. To much distracting negative space under the gem IMHO. But I like the way you are flexing and adapting your concept. Interesting. This is really going to be something special (as are all of your pieces).

I'm with Martyn in that I do preliminary design on the computer. Even color (wood) combinations. Mainly because I am such a novice at woodworking that I need to work out many of the kinks before I cut anything. I hate wasting wood. I guess if I had your experience it would be easier to go with the flow.

Looking forward to seeing where you go with this…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


So am I Chip, so am I.

OK, the consensus seems to be the simple setting rather than the tree so since I was leaning that way anyway it's an easy choice.

We'll see where it goes. Thanks for the help.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


This is still base planning so It doesn't warrant a new entry. According to consensus I've refined the setting a bit. I'm thinking ebonized stand with gold leaf fleurs de lis. What do you think?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


You are amazing. I dont' believe it. Did you photoshop those in there?
Yes, that seems like a nice way to go.

What happened to the tape on the box itself?
Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


It's still there if that's what you mean, but it is supposed to be transparent. And no, I didn't photoshop them in. I'm not that good with photoshop!


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm. IMHO the stand should follow the gem (which is outstanding). You're getting all caught up in the frame before finishing the painting… again IMHO. Been there, done that and things tend to get confusing and muddied. Not trying to be critical… just MHO for what it's worth Paul.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


Maybe the frame is the painting? I don't separate the two that much. It's all one piece and has to work together. Thanks for the comment Chip, your opinions are always welcome. The season is slowing things down a little but this one should finish up fairly soon.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


In hindsight perhaps you are right Paul. I do always consider the look of the feet and handle of a box in it's overall aesthetic. I just sometimes get too carried away with thinking about those feet and that handle. But I know what you mean about it all being one. Looking forward to seeing it progress… good luck!


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


I love it, it's coming along nicely!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Planning the Base*
> 
> *This entry is,* as much as anything, a look into my somewhat chaotic design process. I never commit a design to paper other than a concept sketch as I prefer to design as I go based on the feel I'm getting from the piece. The idea here was to mount this "box" on a tree similar to "Cabinetree", so the first challenge became finding the angles of the faces where the mounting points will go and planning a structure that will offer those angles and surfaces to fit this shape.
> 
> ...


Personally I liked the base shape best on your last shot in the main blog. However, I do understand that you will make the base appropriate to the project as a whole, and that is what counts in the end. I understand the way you do your projects with a sketch and refining as you build. I do exactly the same, and I love to work that way. Having said that, I'm not in your class when it comes to skill and creativity.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*

*OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.

*Before Starting* on the outside the inside veveering has to be done so, matching grain as well as the material allowed, I glued up the spalted maple interior. This is the back panel and as you can see the veneer here covers a good part of the hinge, adding considerably to it's strength.










*Gluing up the twelve* pentagons uses up almost half of my larger bag.










*Here, the top half veneers* are laid out in their final arrangement. The background will be bubinga veneer with a little dye to bring out it's full glory. The center pentagon will need very little bubinga so it has had the appropriate pieces added to a "sacrificial" piece. 









*I made a check here* to be sure things were still laying out well and then cut the pieces of the photo into their respective sections for cutting of the individual pieces.









*This is the leaf* marquetry, all glued up. Any miscuts on this piece from here on in will be quite a problem to fix.









*This photo shows* the central concept of double bevel marquetry. The inlay piece, here the bubinga, is double sided taped on top of the field piece, here the maple, and the cut is made at an angle that will allow the top cutout to fit perfectly into the space cut in the bottom layer.









*Now, with the center* pentagon cut close to final size, the radial components are given a final check against the actual box parts to make sure that, when aligned with the now immovable center parts, they still fit on the backgrounds. This is where it starts to get scary.









*The bubinga veneers* are still oversize and the maple leaf is an amorphous thing so I'm thinking that I still have room for error. Not so much when you think about it. Once the inlay pieces are cut to index with the center piece You are pretty much tied into a zero tolerance for error situation through final assembly. This will include location of the veneers on the box pieces exactly, with no slip in glue-up. This is about where the "What was I thinking?" thing came up. It's a lot tricker than a box.










*I decided that* I was asking too much here so I thought that I would to try to install a small escape route. If something were to go off a little in glue up (and it probably will) I could save it if the leaf edges all crossed the pentagon margins at close to 90 degree angles. Then I could shrink all the pieces the same amount but take a little more off one side than the other to re-align them…..maybe. Not much room for error but it may be enough. Here I'm indexing a side panel to the center before tracing the outline (with the above alterations).










*One hurdle* behind me now. The pieces are all cut and they align nicely (now). I'm really thanking my lucky stars for having dropped the idea of running the tip of one or two leaves over a side or the bottom of it's panel and onto the next.









*All sanded up* and ready for dying. The fits are acceptable but I have the hugest respect for the great scrollers on this site. Make no mistake, this only looks good because the maple leaf is not a rigid shape that must be accurately replicated. I find sharp turns to be particularly challenging.









Next up will be a segment on the dying of the leaf. I'm trying to expand on what I did in "Cabinetree" and develop some solutions (no pun intended) to some of the "dye as watercolor" challenges. The leaf will be all one color, green this time, but I am trying to use subtle shadings to make it more realistic than the "fall leaves" on the other box.

Thanks for checking in.

I'm still having fun and I hope it's still interesting some of you and I still hope that it's encouraging some of you to help develop this dying technique. I've only scratched the surface here.
Help!!

Thanks again, please comment, question, suggest or whatever.

Paul


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


That is great … can't wait to see the finished item although I am enjoying the journey as well..


----------



## mickyd (Oct 23, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. The real fun is about to begin…..the dying of the leave.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul, that is really cool. I love the contrast and grain directions of the leaf. You have a very good eye for design.

I see what you mean by continuing a leaf section onto a third side; too many things to go wrong. Yikes. So far you seem to be pulling it off. I am humbled.

Question: When covering the inside of the box, you are veneering an already edged board. How are you going to trim back the veneer to the angled edge? Just a sharp knife? I guess the same problem occurs when you cover the outside.

Steve


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


This project is really coming along terrific and your craftsmanship (and nerves of steel) are amazing Paul. I would have wasted a whole day just contemplating all the ways I was going to screw this part up. This truly is inspirational. Looking forward to the next installment… keep up the great work!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve and yeah …. so far.

Answers: 
In the first segment of this blog I added a solid edge to the sides that will be exposed when the box opens. It may or may not ultimately show as I'm toying with a black edging added after veneering to match the base and accent the separating line.
You've really nailed the big one with that question. It puzzled me for a long time but I think I will set up my ShopSmith 10ER (1950) so that the table matches mt 31 3/4 degree angle and then final dimension the edges with the disc sander. For those who aren't SS people, you can advance the spinning sanding disc toward the piece, clamped in a jig in the table, with great precision by advancing the quill, which is like lowering the chuck in a drill press only horizontal. It will be the most critical operation I have to do and it will be my oldest tool that I use.

Chip,
My nerves are becoming quite malleable steel at this point and I spent A WHOLE NIGHT awake thinking about how many ways there are to screw up this part! ... and I'm not anywhere near through the bad part yet. Ya gotta love it.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


Terrific.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


Nice job Paul can I ask when you bevel cut the veneer design (this is the window method I assume) do you glue the insert design into the field at this point & if so what glue do you use? superglue ,PVA or tape
Thanks 
Trevor


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Trevor
I can't glue the inlays in yet because I have to dye the pieces first. If it were conventional marquetry or the router inlays that I've done before (see projects) I would glue the inlays in first, then apply the whole to the substrate but here the tricky thing is that the whole can't be sanded level after the veneers are assembled because of the dye so either I'll have to edge glue the veneer set and vac bag it flat or assemble the veneer set with veneer tape and vac bag it to the substrate in order to keep everything absolutely flat. As for glue, I assemble sub-assemblies like the individual leaf marquetry with CA for the speed. In the past I have used PVA to assemble veneer pieces. I have found however that a couple of weeks after the piece is finished I start seeing all the veneer joints on the surface, in the right lighting, as slightly depressed. I understand that this is the PVA glue shrinking. That's why I now do these vac bag glue-ups with urea formaldehyde glue. 
Hope I answered your question.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


Paul, what about a beveled router plate with a flush trim bit? I am trying to do something like that right now, but I only have to tilt it at 10 degrees, so it seems more doable. I guess your corners are pretty sharp too.

Just a thought,
Back at ya'
Steve


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a wonderful project and I am looking forward to your progress.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


Steve
I've given a lot of thought to the implement of destruction I want to use and because the edge will be so fragile and have so many grain orientations, I really like the sandpaper idea and the old ShopSmith has the mechanics for the task nailed. It's perfect.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


You know Paul… My bride has mentioned she is scared of all the thoughts and ideas that float around in my head from time to time….. I got to say I think you got me beat…. I'm impressed bud. You are one sick wood working fool! You rock and I tip my hat to you my friend….


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan, 
I'll take that as a compliment. My wife just shakes her head.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


lol…. Paul mine does too….lol


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


Mine does three…..............

This is neat Paul. a deliberately complex project. I'm enjoying the marquetry technique lesson. I've only ever seen the double bevel done on a slanted table and a type of fret saw with a deep bow. (I made my own)

You continue to raise the bar.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


I can't wait.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


this is cool!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


I with you on the sanding solution Paul. I have been using my 12" disk sander more and more to perfect angles and to sneak up on a good fit. I have found this to be a lot less stressful and a lot more accurate, not to mention the smoothness which makes for superior glue joints. I can understand the stress associated with the dye part and I'm really looking forward to learning about this.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Veneering and Marquetry, (What was I thinking?)*
> 
> *OK, so we have a box* and we have a base. The easy bit is over. On to the scary as hell bit. As I started to contemplate the possible pitfalls in these next steps I really started to wonder if I could carry it off at all without glaring errors that I would be unable to live with. As of this writing that feeling has abated only a little. Oh well if it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be worth the time, would it.
> 
> ...


Saw the magazine and this interested me. You are a master at what you do. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*

*This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.

Soooooo, here's the story, When I "watercolor" dye these things it is necessary to get them quite wet. That's been OK in the past (one project with smaller pieces) because when dried with a hairdryer, they returned to size and shape nicely. These pieces were bigger and maybe got wetter and certainly got dried dryer because when I went to fit the leaf segments into the pentagon pieces, where they had been perfect fits, I found them to be not only about 1/8" too small but way out of shape due to the multi-directional grain orientations. I was almost physically sick.They appeared to be *miles* beyond repair in any way I could think of. Since at this point there was nothing to lose I decided to spray them down with water on both sides (hence the necessity to re-do the dye details) and see what happened.

*This is what happened.* They rolled up in little balls and came apart at several joints.










*When I got the moisture* balanced out so that they were sort of flat, unbelievably (to me anyway) they were over 1/4" too big!









*Still nothing to lose* and an opportunity to learn something at hand, I thought I would see if I could finese them back down to size with the hairdryer. This photo was taken one minute after the last one. About 1/2 of that time was hairdryer time.










*Encouraged by this* I repeated the process, again about 30 seconds of heat. What had been over a quarter inch two minutes ago was only a sixteenth now!










*I was on a roll* and went for another half minute with the following results. If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes, I flat out would not believe it. There will certainly be a lot more sleeping going on around here than there would have been if I had left it where I told myself I should, sprayed down. (But I just can't seem to leave things alone)









*The Bottom line* is that no matter how long you've been around there will always be something new you can learn about wood that will amaze you.

Thanks for coming along on the ride. Next time I hope I will be able to give you the dying segment I meant to be doing today.

Paul


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


That ended up being a great save on the leaves. Ingenuity (or however it is spelled) and experimentation have saved the day many times. Looking really good so far.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


Really enjoying this great blog well done ,very well illustrated and explained .


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


Seems hard to believe but I know wood does warp but never would have thought the piece would be salvageable! Nice save, I'm way impressed!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


You're such a genius at troubleshooting!


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


Amazing save again Paul. So glad for you. I'm sure it was a big scare but if anyone knows about what water and air does to wood, it'd be a shipwright I guess… so thankfully your project was in the best of hands.

Thanks for the wonderful pics, and as always, very much looking forward to seeing the next step…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


quote:
If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes, I flat out would not believe it.
end quote

Nice pun Paul! Seriously - I am impressed you pulled this one off. Looks like you sized the situation up well and pulled it off seamlessly.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


Thanks everyone, but really what happened is I got lucky. Next time it will be good management.
Thanks again


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


That is so cool and a nice recovery. The time lapse photos are a treat. I can only imagine what would have come out of my mouth.

I have always kept the visual in my head that wood is like a bunch of straws (which, duh, it is). They fill up with moisture and expand in width only, not in length. This helps me predict why gluing only works on the long grain and also how the wood will expand. You pictures are right on, in that your leaf is made of two angles glued together. If you were to fill up the straws (which you did), the pattern would rotate clockwise (which it did). But wow, that is a lot of movement.

I get such a kick out of such dumb stuff.
Thanks for the ride,
Steve

PS Do you think that 'veneer softener' would help next time?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


Steve, That's a good conceptualization of wood movement. It's not really what it did that surprised me as much as it was the extent of the distortion. I was surprised that with all the little variations in wood density, porosity etc. that after getting that far off it would come back so exactly.

I've never read anything about "softeners" before but from a quick bit of research this morning, I'd say no it wouldn't likely have had much of an effect here.

This experience makes me a lot braver about further experimentation with dying this way. It seems that if you can get this back to shape…. anything is possible.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


That was a phenomenal save Paul I'm glad you captured it in pictures it would have been a stretch to imagine it could be pulled back that precisely wouldn't it?
Trevor


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


I'm glad I don't know all that much about wood, because your surreal experience there might otherwise drive me nuts trying to figure out how that happened. Anyway, I hope the relief more than offset the stress.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


Very useful information from both yourself and various people's comments. Must favourite this blog.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


Nice blog Paul. You mention "Next time it will be good management". I assume you mean you'd dye them before cutting or do you have other preventative measures? I've never done marquetry, this intrigues me.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Dying, Part 1: I don't believe what just happened!*
> 
> *This is a "special segment"* that I just had to post because I had an amazing emotional roller coaster day in the shop today. After spending my life in woodworking I had something happen in front of my eyes today that I'm still not sure I believe. My task for the day was to have been dying the leaf segments and top pentagon parts and getting the center segment glued up so that tomorrow I could accurately align the other segments to it and get them glued up also.
> Things were progressing along nicely and I had the leaf looking really good with subtly changing tones and little details like veins and such appearing very "natural". I won't get into showing you that just yet because that's all gone now and will have to be redone later.
> ...


What I meant is that it's all experimental for me right now and I have been lucky a few times but that as I learn more about it hopefully more of my success will be my good work and less of it luck.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*

*The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).

*The most critical job* left to be done is the alignment and trimming of the veneers, specifically the top ones with the marquetry carried from one face over to another. This will be tricky but I have a plan. The first thing that must be done is to glue up the veneer set on the center piece. It must be absolutely centered on the substrate piece and aligned with the sides. Here it has been assembled in glue, taped to prevent movement, and is ready to press.










*It was necessary *to glue up the center first because it couldn't be locked in perfect position with the other segments attached. Now, however with the center solid, the others can be assembled around it and taped in perfect alignment with packing tape. The "rosewood" color I'm looking for here is more like what you see on the center piece above than in the side pieces. they were just starting to be colored when the priorities changed.










*With the veneer segments* aligned and taped, the whole assembly is turned over and with the structural sides carefully positioned, it can be glued up. This is a critical point. I pulled this whole platen full of pieces out of the bag once to realign one piece and crawled in there with it once to align another one.










*To make a long story short*, It worked. Nothing moved and I was ready to go on to the next scary step, trimming the delicate veneer edges. In a previous blog entry there was some discussion about the best way to do this and I had said that I wanted to use my old ShopSmith 10ER. My feeling was that a sanding approach presented less risk of damaging the fragile veneer edge than any kind of blade or bit. The old 1950 10ER is perfectly suited to perform that sanding operation. Here's the setup I used.









*With the table set* at 31 3/4 degrees, I set a quick and dirty jig against the fence to hold the pentagons. Then the sanding disc could be advanced into the veneer edge under control by advancing the quill of the SS.









*The jig was made* wtih a square edge to fit on the pieces in mid bevel so that protruding veneers wouldn't interfere with the alignment.









*Here's the setup* all ready to advance the disc into the piece. My hand is on the quill advance lever. When actually performing the operation, my other hand would be firmly on the piece.










*And here it is* at the finished position. The ShopSmith has a positive stop that can be set to limit the quill travel so as the piece is rotated and sanded, all the edges come out exactly the same. The stop mechanism is the two knurled nuts that can be seen in both of these photos on the opposite side of the headstock from the lever.This is a bottom piece, without marquetry.









*This is how the bottom* fits came out. The tape is not perfect, the fits are better than they look here.









*This is how the top* alignment came out. There are some minor misalignments but overall I'm very pleased to get this far without bigger problems than these.









*Last photo for today*. This is the tape-up of the piece as of this point. I'm very happy with it (except for colors) and very relieved to have made it this far. I have to say there is a certain pressure to these real time blogs. It's easier if it's all done and dusted before you make it public.









*That's all for now folks*. Thanks for checking in and please feel free to forward any kind of feedback you like.

Maybe we'll get back to the dying next time. Who knows?

Paul


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


That is so cool. I want a ShopSmith.

When you (re)dye the leaves, won't they react a bit to water again? It will be interesting to watch for sure. This is so new to me.

Fantastic as usual, Paul.
Thanks for letting us watch.
Steve


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


Paul, for me approaching the veneers with the disk sander sounds as a spooky kind of sanding, was it?
Terrific blog. Thank you and Happy Holidays
Take care


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


I love my 10ER. 
Fernando, No, it is so precice and so controlled that it wasn't scary at all. That said this veneer is shop made and probably over 1/16" thick.

Steve, I'm thinking yes they will react. They should make the piece want to warp. The question is : Do I dye the outside and let it warp, dry it and repeat with the inside or do I do both sides at once? Think about that and get back to me.

BTW I paid $50 for the ShopSmith and it came with a working copy lathe.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the question; How to do it?
I can not help you as my brain really hurts right now.

Steve


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


So interesting Paul and a great success. Your step by step blog has really documented your process so well a job I'm sure would have puzzled me. Three thumbs up. Can I borrow one anybody ? )


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


I always say the best plan is a flexible plan. You are overcoming your hurdles quite well. Can't wait to see what's next. 
I love the way your Shopsmith worked for flushing up the veneers. Pretty cool.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


You seem to have everything under control and seem to be able to foresee upcoming problems so I have great faith in your ability to overcome any problems you may encounter! This is a fantastically difficult build and your talent/skill shows! I can only give words of praise.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


I got my fingers crossed for ya! It's looking great!


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


i like how much precision this piece has.
wish i could get my tools that accurate.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


Looking very good so far, Paul. I wish you all the best with dyeing post assembly, not for the faint hearted.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


Another tour de force in the making! 
I get queasy knees just thinking about the re dye.
Great explanation on the precise adjustments possible with the SS. 
Not a bad sander for $50, eh? 
I hear you can saw AND drill with that thing, too.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


Gene, about the only thing the Shopsmith doesn't do is make tea/coffee! It's designer is/was a genius.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


Gene, the only other tool in the shop that I would have felt safe with for the job would be this one (disc side) but I would have to move the piece into the disc and to do it as precisely would have taken a much more elaborate jig. For some things SS just rules.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


Good blog and nicely done Paul. I made a couple of octagon boxes a while back and although I did my best, I still didn't get the lengths on the outside edges on the top insert exactly the same, even though I 'precision' sanded them. It was interesting to see how you solved this problem. I don't have a Shopsmith, but your method did give me some ideas about how to improve the sanding work. I liked your project a lot including the great looking stand.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


beautiful 10ER you have. I have one and love it. yours in in remarkable shape.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


Still just awesome.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Alignment and Trimming the Marquetry*
> 
> *The dying* has been postponed.. As of the events discussed in my last entry, the gluing bacame the priority and the dying will have to be done afterwards, maybe even after assembly. The colors seen here are not necessarily representative of the final look as the green has been "washed out" somewhat and in the case of the center, it has been sanded. This can all be fixed later (I hope).
> 
> ...


shopsmith is great--and when you have a smart, talented wood worker the solutions are countless…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Dying the Veneer...... (Again??)*

*God hates a coward*, I've always said so with only a little experimentation , I decided to dive in and try out a few techniques to dye the assembled glue-up. The worst that could happen, I figured, would be that I'd screw up badly and I could still sand it out…... maybe. Or I suppose it could turn into a potato chip and never return to shape. The latter calamity I have new reason to believe is controllable with the hairdryer, so let's get to it.

*I got a late Christmas present* right off the bat. It turns out that the urea-formaldehyde glue lines will stop dye from bleeding to the adjacent piece. When I had tried to dye assembled marquetry before, the dye had readily bled across CA and PVA glue lines. It may also be that this time the marquetry was only taped together when vacuum bagged to the substrate. That may have allowed a better glue line than the old method of gluing up the marquetry first. Anyway have a look at this photo. I'm intensifying the "rosewood" simulation and the glue line is holding perfectly, as long as my hand is steady enough not to cross it.









*I was having* so much fun with this today that I didn't take many pictures. Just two actually. There isn't much to show anyway. It's just sort of watercolor painting except with aniline dyes and bits of wood, not that I'm any kind of watercolorist or anything but it was relatively simple and trouble free. If there's interest I will do a set of the techniques I'm developing to do this at another time (when I figure out what these techniques are). The other big problem I was worried about was wood expansion from the dye making serious warps in the pieces. I used a lot less water and a lot more isopropyl alcohol this time and dried after each application and it was never an issue. Here's the finished set. I may darken the center piece in a few places where it seems different from the side piece it abuts, but I may not . It looks quite natural when the angle is formed….. like the top is light and the side shadow. I think I'll tape up and look at it one more tiome before I decide. Before you ask, the little caterpillar is inserted to cover a little "opportunity" I created at an earlier stage.









*All in all *not nearly as eventful as I thought it would be but interesting none the less. There's sure a lot to learn here.

Thanks for looking in. Comments, critiques, advice or whatever …. all welcome

Keep smilin'

Paul


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Dying the Veneer...... (Again??)*
> 
> *God hates a coward*, I've always said so with only a little experimentation , I decided to dive in and try out a few techniques to dye the assembled glue-up. The worst that could happen, I figured, would be that I'd screw up badly and I could still sand it out…... maybe. Or I suppose it could turn into a potato chip and never return to shape. The latter calamity I have new reason to believe is controllable with the hairdryer, so let's get to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Paul.
My knees quit shaking for you.
The center pieces do seem lighter. 
Great discovery tip about the urea-formaldehyde glue. 
Aside: Was watching Marc S. (Wood Whisperer) do a leaf inlay where his only coloration was sand toasting. He found the same shrinkage you did. Great minds!
An unqualified YES to your offer of a tutorial!!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Dying the Veneer...... (Again??)*
> 
> *God hates a coward*, I've always said so with only a little experimentation , I decided to dive in and try out a few techniques to dye the assembled glue-up. The worst that could happen, I figured, would be that I'd screw up badly and I could still sand it out…... maybe. Or I suppose it could turn into a potato chip and never return to shape. The latter calamity I have new reason to believe is controllable with the hairdryer, so let's get to it.
> 
> ...


You are amazing.
The veins that you obtained in the center section are so cool.
Glad you all your surprises were good ones.

Steve


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Dying the Veneer...... (Again??)*
> 
> *God hates a coward*, I've always said so with only a little experimentation , I decided to dive in and try out a few techniques to dye the assembled glue-up. The worst that could happen, I figured, would be that I'd screw up badly and I could still sand it out…... maybe. Or I suppose it could turn into a potato chip and never return to shape. The latter calamity I have new reason to believe is controllable with the hairdryer, so let's get to it.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the stress level must be dieing down a bit now. Glad to see your back on track.
Keep the photos coming. The detail work looks fantastic.


----------



## secureplay (Jun 3, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Dying the Veneer...... (Again??)*
> 
> *God hates a coward*, I've always said so with only a little experimentation , I decided to dive in and try out a few techniques to dye the assembled glue-up. The worst that could happen, I figured, would be that I'd screw up badly and I could still sand it out…... maybe. Or I suppose it could turn into a potato chip and never return to shape. The latter calamity I have new reason to believe is controllable with the hairdryer, so let's get to it.
> 
> ...


Do you think using thicker veneer would mitigate the warping issue?

Very, very interesting. Please do put together a technique blog!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Dying the Veneer...... (Again??)*
> 
> *God hates a coward*, I've always said so with only a little experimentation , I decided to dive in and try out a few techniques to dye the assembled glue-up. The worst that could happen, I figured, would be that I'd screw up badly and I could still sand it out…... maybe. Or I suppose it could turn into a potato chip and never return to shape. The latter calamity I have new reason to believe is controllable with the hairdryer, so let's get to it.
> 
> ...


Steven, It would seem to me that thicker veneer would make it worse rather than better but it wasn't an issue so I guess we won't have to ponder that one.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Dying the Veneer...... (Again??)*
> 
> *God hates a coward*, I've always said so with only a little experimentation , I decided to dive in and try out a few techniques to dye the assembled glue-up. The worst that could happen, I figured, would be that I'd screw up badly and I could still sand it out…... maybe. Or I suppose it could turn into a potato chip and never return to shape. The latter calamity I have new reason to believe is controllable with the hairdryer, so let's get to it.
> 
> ...


Shipwright, my 1 & only experience with dye was a disaster. What I did was dumb. I dyed a turned piece with alcohol based dye & then applied alcohol based friction polish. You can imagine the mess.

It seems you have mastered dye. Thanks for the info. It'll still be a while before I try it again.

Pop


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Dying the Veneer...... (Again??)*
> 
> *God hates a coward*, I've always said so with only a little experimentation , I decided to dive in and try out a few techniques to dye the assembled glue-up. The worst that could happen, I figured, would be that I'd screw up badly and I could still sand it out…... maybe. Or I suppose it could turn into a potato chip and never return to shape. The latter calamity I have new reason to believe is controllable with the hairdryer, so let's get to it.
> 
> ...


I'm just stumbling along here…. a long way from mastery but thanks for the kind words. 
Maybe I can entice you to try some experimenting again… maybe??


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Dying the Veneer...... (Again??)*
> 
> *God hates a coward*, I've always said so with only a little experimentation , I decided to dive in and try out a few techniques to dye the assembled glue-up. The worst that could happen, I figured, would be that I'd screw up badly and I could still sand it out…... maybe. Or I suppose it could turn into a potato chip and never return to shape. The latter calamity I have new reason to believe is controllable with the hairdryer, so let's get to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. At this time I'm working on a belated Christmas present & a paying gig. Then I'm back to rebuilding my shop cabinets. In about a year I plan to play a bit.

Pop


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Dying the Veneer...... (Again??)*
> 
> *God hates a coward*, I've always said so with only a little experimentation , I decided to dive in and try out a few techniques to dye the assembled glue-up. The worst that could happen, I figured, would be that I'd screw up badly and I could still sand it out…... maybe. Or I suppose it could turn into a potato chip and never return to shape. The latter calamity I have new reason to believe is controllable with the hairdryer, so let's get to it.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, I've been following this project and technique with great interest. You're way over my head in the creativity of your projects and way better at photography and posting things than I am. You give us something to strive for. I can't wait to see the finished product. You have peaked my interest in marquetry and the vacuum press is in the works. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*

*The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".

*This is the setup* I used to "fine tune" the fits. It wasn't the angles that were out as much as the dimensions. Nothing was out much but any small mismatch in length on adjacent pieces would show as a gap in one of the joints, so the fine tuning began. The sanding disc now stays put and the jig slides the piece across it. It allowed me to take off very small amounts and by applying more pressure to one or the other end, I could take a little more off one end if I wished.

"









*This photo shows* the two critical areas that had to match perfectly for length, the joints between the sides and the bottom and the joints between sides. Here they're getting pretty close to good.










*At last it's time *to summon up some courage and glue up the bottom. The bottom was done first for the obvious reason, to practice before gluing up the top. The pieces have been assembled outside up, taped to exactly match at the corners, turned over and glue has been applied to the mating faces. The stick was a piece of scrap I had that approximated the open angle well enough to make a good glue spreader. In the background you can see the clamping system parts I came up with.










*And here are the parts* in the photo above in service clamping the sides of the bottom together. The pieces of cloroplast have vee notches cut in them that hook on the pentagons' tops to keep the wedges from slipping down under pressure. It worked really well.










*The fact that *all the angles are the same should guarantee a symetrical glue up but I didn't trust what could easily be uneven pressure exerted by the bungee cord so just to be sure, I made a fitted pentagon to check the inside. It actually did need a little persuasion but once it was right it stayed that way nicely. The corners of the pentagon were removed to avoid getting it stuck in there.










*When the sides* were glued up I did a last fine tuning of the bottom and glued it in with masking tape. After a quick sand up to remove unwanted glue this was the resulting bottom all glued up. I must have gone through half a roll of packing tape assembling, disassembling, tuning and reassembling and then repeating. Between the top and the bottom I'll bet I pre-assembled these things twenty times or more before finally gluing them.










*Here's the top* glued up. For reasons that would take too long to explain I couldn't use the same tape up / glue up sequence with it and as a result the top was glued up with the sides all at once. This was of course the scary one because of the marquetry.










*With most of the panic* over and the glue ups successful this is pretty much where it stands today. This part has taken a lot more time than I expected but I've learned lots of interesting things about the various processes involved.










Thanks for dropping in. I hope you're still enjoying this as much as I am. 
As always comments, critiques and questions will all be acceped and appreciated.

Thanks again

Paul


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


It looks like your seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. 
It must be a relief to get it glued up after the various challenges you've encountered.
Keep up the unbelievable work!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


This is a super nice project although a toughie unless you know what you are doing and it is very obvious that you are very proficient. I have greatly enjoyed your projects and blogs and find them very informative and interesting.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


Amazing work!
Unbelievable patience.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


Paul,
Noteable and extremely challenging work. You've probably spent more time thinking about how to do it, than actually doing. I appreciate and enjoy your posts very much.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


Very good Paul.
Boy, a lot could have gone wrong. You seemed to have covered it well. Hats off.

I didn't catch it until now, but I know you have; You have a five sided figure nestled into a three sided holder. Hmmm. Just thinking. (Actually I don't know what I am thinking) Interesting problem.

Thanks for showing the glue-up. Glad I was not there.
Steve


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


Wow - that is a lot of careful fitting! The end result is going to have a magical feel to it. A very fun and interesting story. Thanks for letting us watch!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


Thanks to all. It really *is* good to be past this part but I'm not all the way out of the woods yet. The current thing is that the top and bottom are not as perfect a fit as I'd like…..bu I'm working on it. I *is* a little like herding cats.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


A wonderful result so far Paul. It's very educational to read your thoughts and concerns on the various parts of the work. It's obvious that you aren't satisfied with anything but perfect, or as near to perfect as it is possible to get. At the same time you let us know that the result didn't just fall into place without considerable effort. That sets a good example for others.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike

"Perfect" is a term I use as an aiming point, knowing it can not be achieved. I am a strong believer in the much maligned "good enough". If I wasn't I would never finish anything. "Good enough" is of course relative to many things.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


Very entertaining, Paul. Skilled and courageous. Particularly like the use of the rope in the glue-up. Grain following looks perfect.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


You are one talented gentleman! It has be fun watching your blog…

Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


great work, very tight angles.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


i've fallen behind on keeping up now that I am back in school but this is looking really cool…love your work!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Gluing Up the Dodecahedron*
> 
> *The original segment* here asked "How hard can it be to make a dodecahedron? Well the answer seems to be pretty easy….. but there are lots of ways to make it harder. When I first assembled the MDF pieces off the saw I thought that the fitting part was going to be the easy bit and that the dying and marquetry would be the sticky parts. That remained my belief until the final assembly time arrived and I realized that with the allowable tolerances it was going to be an interesting fitting job after all. It turns out that all the little operations associated with veneering, trimming, wetting, drying, warping and unwarping had each taken a small toll on the initial accuracy. The sum of these little discrepancies was enough to require a certain amount of "fitting".
> 
> ...


Only a boat builder would come up with a clamping system like that & a neat sanding jig. I think you prove there's a solution to every obstacle
Thanks Paul


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Hinge Assembly and a Little Detail.*

*It's been a while* but the project is moving along. I don't want to spill the near finished photos just yet because the project post should be along soon but here's an update on some recent fun in the shop.

*Last entry I had* just glued up the halves of the dodecahedron but was having a tad of a challenge getting all the faces to line up before gluing the hinge in place. Well, to make a very long story very short, I finally accomplished that and got to the next scary bit…. actually gluing the hinge. Here's the box assembled with double sided tape to keep it lined up and with thickened epoxy liberally applied to the mating surface of the hinge. I chose epoxy because clamping pressure was out of the question.










*Here it is pushed *into place with a bit of tape to hold it as the epoxy cures.










*Both of my previous boxes* had on-theme handles that were sort of afterthoughts when the time came that a handle was required so it seemed appropriate to do the same here. I thought a butterfly might make a 
nice handle. I found this one in free clipart. In this shot I'm cutting out two wings at once.










*After cutting out* the wings I stacked them and sanded a bevel on the body-sides so that they would glue together in a vee. Here the initial dye (yellow R) has been applied.









*Then, using a finer brush* and very little dye I added the black.










*I turned the body* on the lathe. It was interesting with full size tools but it came out just fine.










*Voila!* the finished handle, ready to install. (after a few more coats of finish c/w sanding)










*Thanks for dropping in*. Shouldn't be too long now. I may do one more entry when I do the gold leaf on the base, we'll see.

Comments, critiques, jokes, funny stories or whatever…. all welcome

'Til next time

Paul


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Hinge Assembly and a Little Detail.*
> 
> *It's been a while* but the project is moving along. I don't want to spill the near finished photos just yet because the project post should be along soon but here's an update on some recent fun in the shop.
> 
> ...


As we stand by with baited breathe….......
The butterfly will be a fabulous touch. 
Nice, nice, nice…...


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Hinge Assembly and a Little Detail.*
> 
> *It's been a while* but the project is moving along. I don't want to spill the near finished photos just yet because the project post should be along soon but here's an update on some recent fun in the shop.
> 
> ...


I think golf leaf would look really nice…amazing stuff!!! And to think--it wasnt that long ago you were wondering about your blogging ability…you do such a nice job explaining it all…YOU ARE A NATURAL TEACHER…

matt


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Hinge Assembly and a Little Detail.*
> 
> *It's been a while* but the project is moving along. I don't want to spill the near finished photos just yet because the project post should be along soon but here's an update on some recent fun in the shop.
> 
> ...


Shipwright, You are a natural teacher. Having produced teaching videos for fire & police for ten years I'm here to tell you you're doing it right. Great work.

The butterfly is beautiful. It also gives me a few ideas.

Pop


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Hinge Assembly and a Little Detail.*
> 
> *It's been a while* but the project is moving along. I don't want to spill the near finished photos just yet because the project post should be along soon but here's an update on some recent fun in the shop.
> 
> ...


Paul, This is a very nice post, The butterfly is a really nice touch and just exquisitely demonstrated and executed. The proportions of the turned body are just great. I hope you at least get an award for this or if you sell it, get a boatload for it.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Hinge Assembly and a Little Detail.*
> 
> *It's been a while* but the project is moving along. I don't want to spill the near finished photos just yet because the project post should be along soon but here's an update on some recent fun in the shop.
> 
> ...


I had to go back and read Cabintree.
I am amazed at the creative process: the thought and planning that went into making this, and the details in making it work. 
I, for one, would not have thought to leave the butterfly body attached to the original piece and that became the handle to putting together the butterfly. That surely made a delicate job easier.
Kudos.

Lee


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Hinge Assembly and a Little Detail.*
> 
> *It's been a while* but the project is moving along. I don't want to spill the near finished photos just yet because the project post should be along soon but here's an update on some recent fun in the shop.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,
This is so much fun to watch. It looks like you are having a ball. I so want to retire.

The butterfly is great. You have a real talent. Even if it is just winging it as you go.
Steve


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Hinge Assembly and a Little Detail.*
> 
> *It's been a while* but the project is moving along. I don't want to spill the near finished photos just yet because the project post should be along soon but here's an update on some recent fun in the shop.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul. I love so much following your blogs. Thanks for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Hinge Assembly and a Little Detail.*
> 
> *It's been a while* but the project is moving along. I don't want to spill the near finished photos just yet because the project post should be along soon but here's an update on some recent fun in the shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.

*Lee*, when you are building custom boats you have to design and plan plan everything in advance and build it over and over in your head to work out the bugs before you actually get to doing it so I guess iI just come by that process by rote.
*Steve*, You're right I'm having a blast. ..... Retire soon, you'll never regret it.

Thanks again


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Gold Leaf Accents*

*Back in the entry *about planning the base I had decided, after some discussion, to finish the base in black dye accented with gold leaf. I have had this imitation gold leaf kit for about three years now having originally bought it to experiment with when I was carving the name board for my boat. At that time I had applied it to a sign on our gate and left it out in the weather as a test, but never got around to using it on my boat.

*The areas planned* for the gold accent were the fleurs de lis at the tops of the arms of the base and the bands on the feet. (They must be feet. They have toes.) This is one of the fleurs de lis. It has about four coats of water based poly on it at this point.










*The first step* is to apply the adhesive carefully to the areas where the gold is to adhere. This may not be the most difficult part but it's important that it is done with care. Any leaf that adheres where you don't want it will be a pain to remove.










*If you pass* an artist's brush over your hair a few times you will get enough static electricity to pick up the delicate leaf bits.










*Then you gingerly position* the leaf over your piece to line it up with the intended landing spot and gently let it come into contact. Smooth it down with the brush as you spread it.










*Continue smoothing* as you go along to securely attach the leaf to the piece.










*I'm a complete amateur* at this and I don't expect to fool anyone but it does give an interesting appearance that can't be accomplished any other way that I know of. It's purpose here is simply to add some interest and contrast to the base, which after all is not the main attraction.










*All in all * I think it looks OK. (There are those toes I mentioned.)










*That's it for now.* The project should get posted fairly soon and then I'll add some finished photos here.

*Thanks to everyone who came along for the ride*. I hope you had as much fun as I did.

Paul


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Gold Leaf Accents*
> 
> *Back in the entry *about planning the base I had decided, after some discussion, to finish the base in black dye accented with gold leaf. I have had this imitation gold leaf kit for about three years now having originally bought it to experiment with when I was carving the name board for my boat. At that time I had applied it to a sign on our gate and left it out in the weather as a test, but never got around to using it on my boat.
> 
> ...


Really beautiful work Paul. I like the attention to detail in your work
Cheers
Trevor


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold Leaf Accents*
> 
> *Back in the entry *about planning the base I had decided, after some discussion, to finish the base in black dye accented with gold leaf. I have had this imitation gold leaf kit for about three years now having originally bought it to experiment with when I was carving the name board for my boat. At that time I had applied it to a sign on our gate and left it out in the weather as a test, but never got around to using it on my boat.
> 
> ...


Gold definitely brings up the contrast and add nice accent.
It must be pricey these days.

Great work!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Gold Leaf Accents*
> 
> *Back in the entry *about planning the base I had decided, after some discussion, to finish the base in black dye accented with gold leaf. I have had this imitation gold leaf kit for about three years now having originally bought it to experiment with when I was carving the name board for my boat. At that time I had applied it to a sign on our gate and left it out in the weather as a test, but never got around to using it on my boat.
> 
> ...


Paul,
How do you trim the edges of the gold leaf material after application? I understand about careful application of the adhesive and why, I wondered how you then got a clean line.

Real interesting to me and certainly fine work on your part.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold Leaf Accents*
> 
> *Back in the entry *about planning the base I had decided, after some discussion, to finish the base in black dye accented with gold leaf. I have had this imitation gold leaf kit for about three years now having originally bought it to experiment with when I was carving the name board for my boat. At that time I had applied it to a sign on our gate and left it out in the weather as a test, but never got around to using it on my boat.
> 
> ...


Classy


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Gold Leaf Accents*
> 
> *Back in the entry *about planning the base I had decided, after some discussion, to finish the base in black dye accented with gold leaf. I have had this imitation gold leaf kit for about three years now having originally bought it to experiment with when I was carving the name board for my boat. At that time I had applied it to a sign on our gate and left it out in the weather as a test, but never got around to using it on my boat.
> 
> ...


Good work Paul. Those details can really make a project sing.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Gold Leaf Accents*
> 
> *Back in the entry *about planning the base I had decided, after some discussion, to finish the base in black dye accented with gold leaf. I have had this imitation gold leaf kit for about three years now having originally bought it to experiment with when I was carving the name board for my boat. At that time I had applied it to a sign on our gate and left it out in the weather as a test, but never got around to using it on my boat.
> 
> ...


Stunning. I like the toes too.
I have always wanted to try applying leaf. As you said, it really adds a nice texture/tone that only leaf can do. Once again, you are an inspiration. Thanks.

Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold Leaf Accents*
> 
> *Back in the entry *about planning the base I had decided, after some discussion, to finish the base in black dye accented with gold leaf. I have had this imitation gold leaf kit for about three years now having originally bought it to experiment with when I was carving the name board for my boat. At that time I had applied it to a sign on our gate and left it out in the weather as a test, but never got around to using it on my boat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice words.

*lanwater*, it's imitation gold leaf so it's not very expensive but it seems to act just like the real thing so it may be a good way to learn before spending the big bucks.

*Ken*, what you see in the photos is just the adhesive line cleaned off. I will do a bit more cleanup before I seal it. I think an exacto knife as a scraper will do it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold Leaf Accents*
> 
> *Back in the entry *about planning the base I had decided, after some discussion, to finish the base in black dye accented with gold leaf. I have had this imitation gold leaf kit for about three years now having originally bought it to experiment with when I was carving the name board for my boat. At that time I had applied it to a sign on our gate and left it out in the weather as a test, but never got around to using it on my boat.
> 
> ...


The gold leaf is a fantastic accent for the fleurs de lis . I have, as Steve, have wanted to try this. 
What is imitation leaf you used?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold Leaf Accents*
> 
> *Back in the entry *about planning the base I had decided, after some discussion, to finish the base in black dye accented with gold leaf. I have had this imitation gold leaf kit for about three years now having originally bought it to experiment with when I was carving the name board for my boat. At that time I had applied it to a sign on our gate and left it out in the weather as a test, but never got around to using it on my boat.
> 
> ...


It's in this forum post, Gary. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/22721

You can find it on the internet or in craft stores. I think I got mine at Michael's.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold Leaf Accents*
> 
> *Back in the entry *about planning the base I had decided, after some discussion, to finish the base in black dye accented with gold leaf. I have had this imitation gold leaf kit for about three years now having originally bought it to experiment with when I was carving the name board for my boat. At that time I had applied it to a sign on our gate and left it out in the weather as a test, but never got around to using it on my boat.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. I poked around and found it pretty cheap on Amazon. The Mona Lisa brand seems to be the most popular. It's cheap enough, I'll have to get some and experiment.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Finishing Touches and a Few Extra Photos*

*Finally everything is finished* except to finish it all. This project, like the last one had special finishing challenges. Because of the dyeing technique, the finished surface couldn't be sanded as much as one might like to have done prior to applying finish without adversely affecting the dyed areas. To deal with this I used multiple layers of first a quite high build water based polyurethane, followed by several coats of wipe on poly until I was happy. So for several days the regimen was sand, finish, wait, sand, finish, wait, etc, etc, etc.

*When you get bored* during finishing your mind sometimes wanders. Here's a photo of me taking a photo of the finish at one point.










*This photo shows* the butterfly handle ready to install. I positioned it where I wanted it, 
drilled a hole through the body from above into the face of the box at a slight angle, glued it in place and then drilled in another pin at a different angle. The pins are bamboo skewer bits. I hid the holes in the butterfly's body with the 5 min epoxy that I had used to install the pins (blackened with a bit of graphite powder).









*Here's the handle* alighting on the box.









*Next up was to attach* the box to the stand. I wanted this to be a dis-assembleable joint so, as you can see in the photo I fitted short pieces of dowel in the tips of the stand and drilled matching holes in the faces of the box. Alignment was assured by jigging the box perfectly level and then drilling 1/16" holes from the inside into the stand tops. after assembly the tiny holes disappear with a bit of putty. There's a satisfying "snap" when you assemble the box to the stand now.










*Last one here* is of the little gizmo I designed to stop the top opening before it overbalanced the piece and before it bottomed on the hinge.









*On every project* there comes a point where you have to say "enough, it's done" and that point has now been reached and the project post has been done. Here are some additional photos of the finished piece.









































































*Thank you all* for joining me on this little journey. I've enjoyed it and I've enjoyed the company. I hope you have too.

See you soon.

Paul


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Touches and a Few Extra Photos*
> 
> *Finally everything is finished* except to finish it all. This project, like the last one had special finishing challenges. Because of the dyeing technique, the finished surface couldn't be sanded as much as one might like to have done prior to applying finish without adversely affecting the dyed areas. To deal with this I used multiple layers of first a quite high build water based polyurethane, followed by several coats of wipe on poly until I was happy. So for several days the regimen was sand, finish, wait, sand, finish, wait, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


One word from me… *Excellent !!!*


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Touches and a Few Extra Photos*
> 
> *Finally everything is finished* except to finish it all. This project, like the last one had special finishing challenges. Because of the dyeing technique, the finished surface couldn't be sanded as much as one might like to have done prior to applying finish without adversely affecting the dyed areas. To deal with this I used multiple layers of first a quite high build water based polyurethane, followed by several coats of wipe on poly until I was happy. So for several days the regimen was sand, finish, wait, sand, finish, wait, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Craftsmanship at its best.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Touches and a Few Extra Photos*
> 
> *Finally everything is finished* except to finish it all. This project, like the last one had special finishing challenges. Because of the dyeing technique, the finished surface couldn't be sanded as much as one might like to have done prior to applying finish without adversely affecting the dyed areas. To deal with this I used multiple layers of first a quite high build water based polyurethane, followed by several coats of wipe on poly until I was happy. So for several days the regimen was sand, finish, wait, sand, finish, wait, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Wow. What a ride. Thanks.

Steve


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Touches and a Few Extra Photos*
> 
> *Finally everything is finished* except to finish it all. This project, like the last one had special finishing challenges. Because of the dyeing technique, the finished surface couldn't be sanded as much as one might like to have done prior to applying finish without adversely affecting the dyed areas. To deal with this I used multiple layers of first a quite high build water based polyurethane, followed by several coats of wipe on poly until I was happy. So for several days the regimen was sand, finish, wait, sand, finish, wait, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


An incredible job Paul . If I was ordering a boat you'd be the man making it your work is impeccable thanks for letting us be shipmates on this trip
Trevor


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Touches and a Few Extra Photos*
> 
> *Finally everything is finished* except to finish it all. This project, like the last one had special finishing challenges. Because of the dyeing technique, the finished surface couldn't be sanded as much as one might like to have done prior to applying finish without adversely affecting the dyed areas. To deal with this I used multiple layers of first a quite high build water based polyurethane, followed by several coats of wipe on poly until I was happy. So for several days the regimen was sand, finish, wait, sand, finish, wait, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Simply marvelous, Paul. I stand in the shadows of your amazing talents. I can only hope to be inspired by your work and take a few lessons from what I have learned from you to keep moving my woodworking forward. Really amazing project. Comes with the story of a learning process to go with it. Dyeing and veneering are now on my radar. Thanks for taking the time to share this. I loved it.


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Touches and a Few Extra Photos*
> 
> *Finally everything is finished* except to finish it all. This project, like the last one had special finishing challenges. Because of the dyeing technique, the finished surface couldn't be sanded as much as one might like to have done prior to applying finish without adversely affecting the dyed areas. To deal with this I used multiple layers of first a quite high build water based polyurethane, followed by several coats of wipe on poly until I was happy. So for several days the regimen was sand, finish, wait, sand, finish, wait, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


I am amazed at your work, the finish is like glass, the art work is beautiful, it puts me into a trance of bewilderment over the beauty and superb craftsmanship, wow, thanks for sharing


----------



## apprentice (Jun 27, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Touches and a Few Extra Photos*
> 
> *Finally everything is finished* except to finish it all. This project, like the last one had special finishing challenges. Because of the dyeing technique, the finished surface couldn't be sanded as much as one might like to have done prior to applying finish without adversely affecting the dyed areas. To deal with this I used multiple layers of first a quite high build water based polyurethane, followed by several coats of wipe on poly until I was happy. So for several days the regimen was sand, finish, wait, sand, finish, wait, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


I really love the wooden engineering in the hinge, no metals to be seen, the whole piece is an artform in its own right, but the hinge does it for me, pure functionality.

What do you use for finishing Paul?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Touches and a Few Extra Photos*
> 
> *Finally everything is finished* except to finish it all. This project, like the last one had special finishing challenges. Because of the dyeing technique, the finished surface couldn't be sanded as much as one might like to have done prior to applying finish without adversely affecting the dyed areas. To deal with this I used multiple layers of first a quite high build water based polyurethane, followed by several coats of wipe on poly until I was happy. So for several days the regimen was sand, finish, wait, sand, finish, wait, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
This piece is finished with Minwax wipe on poly, gloss.


----------

